# Do you name your guns?



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I have recently built a custom .300 RUM, and I have heard mentioned multiple times that a custom gun like this isn't complete without a given name by its creator. So, I have given into the encouragement and assigned a name to my muzzle-broke .300RUM. 

She is now known as "The Fat Lady."

Have any of you named any of your guns, and if so I'd love to hear the names you've assigned!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Once I get my lifetime rifle it will be Lorene, like the hunter on Open Season. My uncle had a hard recoiling fun named Thumper. I have not named any of mine yet, too many to name, maybe I need to downsize and upgrade.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine are all named "KILLA" :lol:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

they dont just get a name..... they have to EARN it.
some of mine:
Whiplash
Smacker
Black Death
Quacker Stacker
Locoma


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

My Kimber Montana on 300wsm is named "Thundarr".

http://www.thundarr.com/


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My favorite muzzleloader has been retired from hunting service and continues to win shoots at rendezvous. I purchased it using a special block of money I earned after completion of a very big task at work and I named it after the state for which the job was done: Ol Missouri

Over the course of many, many years of hunting and rendezvous, that rifle was the death of over 20 deer and thousands of dollars worth of prizes. Some of my friends call it "Ol Misery".


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Two of my guns have names. My .22LR is an old Winchester pump action, and I call it the Pee-Shooter. Its not much louder than snapping fingers, and it shoots accurately enough to hit a "pea". 

On the other hand, I have a .22LR Sig Sauer Mosquito that is as loud as a lightning strike in the backyard, and I have dubbed it the Menacing Mosquito. 

I agree, nicknames need to be earned. None of the rest of them have earned a name yet.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bob's a nice name.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Senorita Sharifa Latifa Gordita Jackson


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Almost all of my guns have had a name, always temporary, generally given at the instant of a really bad miss.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Cooky said:


> Almost all of my guns have had a name, always temporary, generally given at the instant of a really bad miss.


Four letter names I presume?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

30x6 - betty lou
.243 - betsie


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't know if it's really a name, but I call my custom 25-06 Ackley 25-ought-buckslayer. -------SS


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

My Brother has a Thompson Renegade he calls "sweet emily". My bow was "Ol McCleod" because it was a killing Highlander


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Curiosity.... great name for a bb gun....


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

have a mosin nagant i call "the russian". 
shot a whitetail doe on the run a few years ago, less than 5 minutes from leaving the house on the way to my stand.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> Curiosity.... great name for a bb gun....


  
How about "ol eyeout"?

There are a couple of guns I've called "ow ow crap!" after I shot them.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a old beat up 870 I use for waterfowl that I affectionately call "the boat paddle" because I have beat the ever lovin piss outa that thing and it still shoots. I could use it as a boat paddle and not worry about it functioning or not. 

I also have a itty bitty little 22lr pistol called that I have nicknamed the "noisey cricket".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a BB gun I call "Daisy".


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I have a old beat up 870 I use for waterfowl that I affectionately call "the boat paddle" because I have beat the ever lovin **** outa that thing and it still shoots. I could use it as a boat paddle and not worry about it functioning or not.
> 
> I also have a itty bitty little 22lr pistol called that I have nicknamed the "noisey cricket".


I have an old Savage/Stevens model 67c shotgun that I treat the same way. I have dropped it so many times in the rocks chuckar hunting. Once I was trying to cross what I thought was a frozen river and fell through. I used the gun to pull myself back onto the ice. That gun has been through hell but still is my favorite shotgun. Ol reliable. Speaking of that gun, killed its first coyote this spring.


----------

